# I have a question for the ATV guys



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

dispite the fact that i have been called heart-less by a few ppl , i am gonna prove the opposite here askign this question...lol


i may have 2 accounts.. that need sidewalk service... i would think an ATV would make quick work of each in under 1 hr, easy pushing too

they are about 3.1 miles away form each other... 2 different towns, but basicly both on the same street... 1.5 miles is 50mph, and not busy during a snow storm...the other is 1.6 miles 35 mph, kinda busy, not a highway, but not a side road. It has to cross 2 highways 2 land/4lane both are stop lights

can A atv be driven in the snow --(heres the caring part) - SAFELY? EASY? Legally and comfortably? it would have to be driven down the road, no sidewalks here

does it need a plate? or an i put a strobe and an orange "slow" triangle... i would still
equipt it with lights

can i honestly ask an operator to do this, would he freeze? i know i could get a cab, but money talks too, 

large equiptment is transported all the time just driven down the road, no plates on it... so what about an ATV?


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it might depend on the county your in, I would call the court house and talk to them they should be able to tell you for sure. In the county I'm in you have to have a slow moving vehicle sign, a flag and a sticker from the county basically for paying taxes on it. As for as safety goes it all depends on the operator. Easy, yeah as long the operator of the atv uses common sense and treats it like a piece of equipment and stays within the limits of it you should be fine. Comfortably, dress in layers. It is easier to take layers off than to put them on when they are back at the shop or home. There is some heat that comes off the motor but not when your moving. When your stopped you can get warm it just takes a little bit. I would suggest a full face mask and a full face helmet(both for safety and to keep warm). Look into snowmobile clothing for staying warm, they are made for it. Hope all this helps.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

surre does, im just wondering am i crazy for considering it.... i just dont want to tie up a truck , jsut to mave an ATV, if i decide to buy one


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

If the operator was to happen to get hit you could have some big problems on your hands. You might consider subing them out.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i think before id sub, i would just go buy a cheap ford ranger, and haul the thing with a small trailer... , which is an option...

if this were like 1 mile away , i would say just drive it, no worries...but 3 miles, is about a 5-10 mins, and night time might be ok, with very minimual traffic, but day time could be a night mare, waiting to happen

and dispite that fact, if the operator is uncomfprtable about doing this, or freezes while he does...then , that doesnt help me in any way


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

To buy an atv, plow, and winch and then a truck to haul it with for 2 driveways that's not a good investment, and if it's a mild winter worse yet. Subing might be something to look at, no work on your part and you still make a profit.payup


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

its not two drive ways, its too major commercial accounts with 8,000 sq feet of side walk each


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would say start out doing the drive,

Just be bundled up good to make that trip. Question is there enough room to ride the side of the road and let traffic pass you by when they come up behind ya?

if it dosn't work out then get your ford ranger and Trailer for hauling it.

I'd be putting a windshield on the ATV to cut down on the wind.
also Hand Warmers.

Just my thougthts.

though alot would be the person who'd be doing this and there thoughts.


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

if you dont have a salter in your truck just throw it in the back and be on your way, i dont suggest driving it on the road just for the fact that if someone looses control it doesent take much to mow over a quad with like a city bus or something


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

The distance is not the issue. People go snowmobiling all the time for longer periods of time. 

The issue is safety. Do you trust the guy to drive it on the road? I have a flashing light and a slow moving vehicle triangle on my stuff. Drive it on the road all the time, but that is me. I am willing to take the risk (being hit or getting a ticket).

Load it up and have the guy tow it would be my suggestion. 5 or 10 minutes in a truck, listening to the radio, maybe getting some heat, getting a drink, etc can do a lot for someones moral between running the quad plowing.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

QuadPlower;579776 said:


> The distance is not the issue. People go snowmobiling all the time for longer periods of time.
> 
> The issue is safety. Do you trust the guy to drive it on the road? I have a flashing light and a slow moving vehicle triangle on my stuff. Drive it on the road all the time, but that is me. I am willing to take the risk (being hit or getting a ticket).
> 
> Load it up and have the guy tow it would be my suggestion. 5 or 10 minutes in a truck, listening to the radio, maybe getting some heat, getting a drink, etc can do a lot for someones moral between running the quad plowing.


well the issue is having a truck in the area avalible to tow it... the three i will have in the area.... 1 has a V -box, one has a rear plow, the other will only be in the area a short time, and will have the new liquid system.... its not a matter of , what id like to do , which is just tow it

its more like , how much time, is it gonna waste for both the ATV operator, and the truck guy, messing around , trying to "hook up" .. either the truck guy will be waiting on the ATV , or the other way around... this is time, that id rather see spent plowing snow... plus hooking up a trailer, and all that...


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

What about a mini truck? They are not street legal, but offer more protection and heat. If not a 4x4 Ranger with a little 4x8 trailer would work as well. I would not want to ride 5 miles flat out with the plow on the front dodging traffic and pounding rutted up snow on the road!! As far as the cold I used to be out for hours on end on my atv plowing and if you dress for the weather you will be fine.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

dont know how it is there but here a atv is only allowed 300 yards on a main road and only if traveling from one trail to another. it has to abide by all motor vehicle laws as if it were a bicycle staying on the side of the road and CANNOT travel on the sidewalks because that is pedestrian only.
any violation on one can possibly result in a fine and a additon of points as a normal motor vehicle would on your driving license.

last fine i had was unregistered atv. but they let me off on the driving on the public road because the officer didnt actually see me go more than the three hundred yards on a public way. any lack of registration. lack of plate, speeding, can go on your drivers license just as in a car.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

owww i dont know what the rules here in ny are but that seems kinda steep


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

IDK how it is in chicago but in ny if there is a state of emergency and you have a plate on your sled or atv. you can go on the road. I know last year with my old atv we had a state of emergency for 3 days. so I jumped on the quad one morning and went about 2 miles to the store to get something . But no you wont freeze. put a windshield on it and some heated grips you would be set.


----------

